# Any boffins on Excel?



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

I need some help with conditional formatting my juice order stock and order list. I have a column that says "Reorder, yes/no" and another column with the stock I have. What I want to achieve is that if a row says YES for reordering and the stock column is below 50ml the stock cell should turn red to show that I need to reorder

Can anyone help me with this?




So C4 says YES for ordering again, and if I4 should be less than 50 the cell in I4 should turn red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/21)

https://exceljet.net/formula/if-this-and-that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> https://exceljet.net/formula/if-this-and-that


Eish, thanks, but that just made my head hurt... I have many snake sheets that has conditional formatting say for instance if they take a meal it's green and if they refuse it's red, but incorporating another column into the equation is making me confused to say the least. Iknow how to type it in words, but not in a formula.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

Maybe you can translate this for me:

If C4 to C28 = YES and I4 to I28 < 50 then I4 to I28 color red

Or that is the gist of it


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Maybe you can translate this for me:
> 
> If C4 to C28 = YES and I4 to I28 < 50 then I4 to I28 color red
> 
> Or that is the gist of it


I'll pm you the syntax later

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> I'll pm you the syntax later



Legen, wiat for it, dary!


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/21)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Eish, thanks, but that just made my head hurt... I have many snake sheets that has conditional formatting say for instance if they take a meal it's green and if they refuse it's red, but incorporating another column into the equation is making me confused to say the least. I know how to type it in words, but not in a formula.



as far as I understand excel, you have to add another column if you want color formatting AKA conditional formatting.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> done


please share here too


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> as far as I understand excel, you have to add another column if you want color formatting AKA conditional formatting.


not if the result is based on a formula that returns true in the conditional formatting. if you add all the various true conditions you get there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I need some help with conditional formatting my juice order stock and order list. I have a column that says "Reorder, yes/no" and another column with the stock I have. What I want to achieve is that if a row says YES for reordering and the stock column is below 50ml the stock cell should turn red to show that I need to reorder
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> ...



I love your organisation @Viper_SA !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> not if the result is based on a formula that returns true in the conditional formatting. if you add all the various true conditions you get there


can you please post the formula here too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> can you please post the formula here too



Do you guys just want the formula or a similar sheet? I'd be happy to email the sheet that @BioHAZarD inserted the formula for me in you PM me your email addresses


----------



## Silver (16/8/21)

Just the formula 
Thanks @Viper_SA 
You can take a screenshot of it if it’s tricky to type out


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/21)

Silver said:


> Just the formula
> Thanks @Viper_SA
> You can take a screenshot of it if it’s tricky to type out



I'll have to go and search for the formula ￼￼ not sure in which cell he put it. I had a quick look when I got the sheet back from him, and it was all Greek to me to be honest. Let me check tonight and see if I can find it somehow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/8/21)

3 rules to cover all the true conditions








I am sure there is a easier way. Have not thought that far yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> 3 rules to cover all the true conditions
> View attachment 237046
> 
> View attachment 237047
> ...



See, I told you, Greek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/21)

Thanks @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/8/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> 3 rules to cover all the true conditions
> View attachment 237046
> 
> View attachment 237047
> ...


Thanks @BioHAZarD 

Actually, thanks to @Viper_SA also, for asking this question

Reactions: Like 3


----------

